# How To Remove The Black Spots On . . . .



## davidh (Sep 9, 2015)

i have a really nice john deere zero turn mower with a beautiful yellow naughahide type seat on it and now that it has spent about 3 summers mostly outside, the seat is becoming covered with black or dark small spots, lots of them. the material is still supple, but this black crap. . . .  what is it,  mould ?  how the heck can i get it off without hurting the beautiful yellow upholstery ?  
i thought maybe lie clorox bleach kills mould but it also bleaches material, i don't really want to do that.  anyone have any suggestions ?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 9, 2015)

Almost any soap, dishwashing detergent, cut 4 to 1 with water, scrub with terrycloth, like a wash cloth. wipe with wet rag to rinse.  Can't hurt.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 9, 2015)

It sounds like you have some mold.  That black mold feeds on almost anything.  Household bleach will remove the dark spots and kill the mold spores so it shouldn't come back.  Test the bleach on an inconspicuous spot first to make sure that it won't bleach the yellow in your Naugahyde.  You could also try hydrogen peroxide.  A similar effect but not as drastic as the bleach.  Again test on an inconspicuous spot first.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Sep 9, 2015)

Borax works quite well at killing mold without the bleaching issue.


----------



## davidh (Sep 13, 2015)

well, i tried "Dawn" and water,  didn't touch it.
tried "Clorox"  straight on a towel. . . . bleached the towel, didn't touch the black stuff.
i think next may be disc brake cleaner, then graduate to carb cleaner.  after that,  i might need to contact someone about a replacement seat cover.


----------



## middle.road (Sep 15, 2015)

Have you tried good ol' Tilex yet? It might do it with out discoloring. The one problem with some molds is that they leave a stain behind even
after it's been killed off.


----------



## GSPatton (Sep 16, 2015)

KABOOM Mold and mildew remover...  I get it at Lowe's


----------



## middle.road (Sep 16, 2015)

GSPatton said:


> KABOOM Mold and mildew remover...  I get it at Lowe's


I use to use KABOOM products when I lived in IL. I haven't seen that down here, and you would think with all the mold that they would stock it.


----------

